# Bachmann replacement part issues



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to put this, but if a moderator wishes to plunk it elsewhere that's cool with me.

I bought a used "Industrial" mogul on Ebay. Since it's still sold by Bachmann, I assumed I could get parts. 
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/inde...ts_id=2886

I also bought the 1:20.3 refit kit by Banta. Anyway, last weekend, I took my time and installed a decoder in it, got it all nice and tidy. I put in on the track, and it ran -- but belatedly, I noticed something funny. Opened it up, saw a gear with about 4 teeth missing. 

So, I figured no prob, because B'Mann posts the part diagrams for this model:
[*]LS 2-6-0 Mogul / Body [*]LS 2-6-0 Mogul / Chassis [*]LS 2-6-0 Mogul / Tender [*]LS 2-6-0 Mogul / Wiring [/list] 

Though they warn that "Drawings are for reference only; contact our Service Department to determine parts pricing and availability," I figured they'd have this most essential wear item. 

After a long (almost comical) email run-around, and an unreturned message left with the manager, I finally spoke to someone in the Parts Department. This was a couple days ago (8/21/13). Though he wasn't familiar with this particular model (odd, because it's one of the only 3 steam Big Hauler loco's they sell: http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/inde...th=718_720), the gentleman assured me that if it wasn't specifically on the spare parts section, the part wasn't available. Which kind of obviates the instruction to "contact our Service Department to determine parts pricing and availability." 

I asked the gentleman if he had any idea if parts were coming in later for this unit? What he said really amazed me. This is a quote: *"We have no control over what spare parts the manufacturer decides to ship us." *He described how they would get a container, open it up, and see what's there. And if additional parts not on the Parts section came in, they'd be (eventually) added. His advice to me: Keep checking the web site. That wasn't encouraging.

Now, I've no idea if this dude was clueless, or on the ball. For Bachmann's customers' sake, I hope the former. 

So much for the rant, here's my questions.

Anyone know of a knockoff B'mann gearbox or gear producer? 
Or, an alt source for a (GB1610) gearbox? 
Anyone have luck with finding equivalent gears from, say, Berg? (unlikely, because my stripped gear is quite specialized: worm gear w/ integral spur gear of larger diameter next to it)
Or should I post the stuff on Ebay and... 
...and what? Hope I never lose a Bachmann gear ever again, in my remaining engines? That's what's concerning me mainly. 

Thanks for listening,

===>Cliffy


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

If you don't receive a satisfactory answer here you may want to ask on the Bachmann Forum .


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a great tip, I didn't know there was one. Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paging TOC! 

Will the Curmudgeon please check in! 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 23 Aug 2013 12:45 PM 
Paging TOC! 

Will the Curmudgeon please check in! 

Greg Haha ha hAHAHA!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

assured me that if it wasn't specifically on the spare parts section, the part wasn't available. Which kind of obviates the instruction to "contact our Service Department to determine parts pricing and availability." 
We've been collectively nagging Bachmann about the parts availability for many years, and they are getting better - there was no spare parts offering a few years ago. 

Most problems with these locos are handled by shipping the loco back and getting it replaced free of charge. The old Big Haulers came with a 'lifetime warranty" and the only way to deal with a problem was send it back. Doesn't your new loco come with a warranty? There are details on the warranty sheet of how to get it fixed. [Send it to Philly, wait six months, etc.] 

If you've already made modifications to it, no sweat. They may just replace the axle or you may get a whole new chassis. The latter is most likely, as they don't have individual spares (as you discovered) - they'll maybe cannibalize a running loco with a broken cab to fix yours. 

But remove the Banta parts before you send it to them. Hopefully you will get the same loco back with a new chassis.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, you have a Lifetime Warranty. See http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/service_2010.php


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Here I yam. Sounds like Irv at Bachmann...had to check the date of the original post. 
He used to say the exact same thing. 
"We have no control over what spare parts the manufacturer decides to ship us." 
I have no idea what gear it is.....diameter, toothcount. But, if I remember, and it's been a while... 
The axles are part of the wheels, and press into the gear. 
If I recall, they reverted to the old style when they did that. Pull one the wheels, see if the axle pulls out of the gear. 
If so, the gear is dead specific to that loco. 
If not, toothcount and OD and maybe a NWSL gear will work. 
Somewhere I have saved all the instruction sheets...if I can find them, I can see how it assembles. 
TOC


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow Pete, I'd totally overlooked that, thanks very much! 

I'm looking at that page; one question. In your opinion, would I send the thing in w/ $55 (for "standard large scale"), vs. $75 ("spectrum large scale")? 

And are they saying (in you're opinion, I don't mean to make you speak for Bachmann) that for that price, they'll overhaul anything I point out that's broken on it? 

If so, perhaps I could just send a note to not repair the electronics, because it's DCC now, and please repair the following, etc. 

They actually do that?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks TOC. I've looked at NWSL, haven't seen anything described like this dual gear. 

As for the "no control" quote, that conveys to me that the overseas company IS in control. Maybe not over everything Bachmann, but at least in regards to spare parts... but maybe more. 

I'm not trying to whine; businesses need to act like businesses, and they will surely do so. What I'm interested in is more transparency on what to expect over the next few years, as I make my investments now. 

So thanks for the light that you, Greg and others have been shedding.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

For the record, Bachmann is a wholly owned subsidiary of Kader Industries in the PRC, and has been since...1984? 
What Kader wants, Kader gets, what Bachmann wants, Kader MAY supply. 
TOC 

EDIT: I recall a phone call from one of the brass in Philly yelling at me, asking why I told folks in a review to glue their doors shut.
My response was, those are journal box lids, not doors, and when you can tell me you have all styles and colours of those lids in stock for when they get caught by a branch and flipped off into the scenery, I'll stop.
He said, You know we don't have any parts.
I said, I rest my case.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Fascinating, and informative. 
No, I didn't know Kader was a Chinese firm. All makes sense now.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Back to Pete's point though, it seems as if the Bachmann warranty fixes up any loco -- regardless of age or proof of ownership or condition -- for either $55 or $75. Is that true?

That's seems like either a massively generous deal (or "oops"?) that won't be around forever...?


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Posted By CliffyJ on 23 Aug 2013 12:22 PM 
Wasn't sure where to put this, but if a moderator wishes to plunk it elsewhere that's cool with me.

I bought a used "Industrial" mogul on Ebay. Since it's still sold by Bachmann, I assumed I could get parts. 
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/inde...ts_id=2886

I also bought the 1:20.3 refit kit by Banta. Anyway, last weekend, I took my time and installed a decoder in it, got it all nice and tidy. I put in on the track, and it ran -- but belatedly, I noticed something funny. Opened it up, saw a gear with about 4 teeth missing. 

Cliffy
You should have learned a couple of things from this experience.
1. Now you know why the guy on ebay was selling it. Make sure you completely check anything you buy on ebay and if it doesn't work as advertised return it. Buyer beware.
There are a lot of good people selling on ebay, but there are some that are not so good.
2. Don't make any modifications to something if it isn't working correctly. This engine didn't strip its gears because you put a decoder in it.
You should have made sure this engine worked properly before you made any changes.
3. This engine was used (and abused?) so Bachmann has no obligation to you. If you want a warranty, buy your model stuff from a factory authorized dealer. There are some Bachmann dealers on ebay.
A couple of them are thefavoritespot and Als Discount Trains. They sell new Bachmann stuff that is covered by warranty.
4. Take your decoder back out and pay the $55? for repair or replacement. That is a good deal for a "new " engine.
I don't mean to sound so negative about your situation, but we have all been there. Some of us learn the hard way and some of us are just lucky. Be careful about your future purchases on ebay.
Tom


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm fairly sure any warranty died once the original owner sold it. 
They may ask for proof of purchase from an authorized dealer. 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann was selling the complete motor blocks for $30 and $50 plus $5 for shipping. 
I got one and it is a great spare part and is the annie version. 
This is great as I keep all my old parts and I do not have to pay shipping for my engine.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dan, I'd be glad to get the motor block or even chassis, but unfortunately I was told there were no spare parts at all for the "Indie" mogul.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks to Pete's tip, I went ahead and filled in the request for return for repair / replacement. Per their instructions, I described the stripped gear, and listed a few other broken parts that could use a swap-out. 

I expected further questions back in an email, but instead they just sent me back an authorization form, which said ship the unit to them within 7 days. 

I decided to leave the (NCE) decoder in it, because it allows DC op as well (if they need to test). But I put a big note that the loco has a DCC board in it. I suppose they run into this a lot, because a main question they ask is whether the loco was modified, and if so, how. 

Anyway, now the loco (with a check for $55) is in the loving care of the USPS, on the way to Philly. We'll see what happens. But if all this works, and even if it takes a couple months, it would be an amazing great deal. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm fairly sure any warranty died once the original owner sold it. They may ask for proof of purchase from an authorized dealer. 
I don't think so. My reading said the warranty lasted as long as the product was in one piece, so it doesn't matter where it came from of how many owners it had. And, as Cliffy hasn't had any push-back (yet) it seems to be working. 

Cliffy - I think you should have removed everything non-standard. While they may have good intentions, the warranty gives them the option of replacing the whole thing, which they often do. 
[Please note - I have never had a loco fixed by them. My only contact with the parts dept has been like yours: "we don't have any". But once, in a galaxy far, far away, I asked for some replacement plastic drivers for an original Big Hauler, and they sent me 3 sets, all used !! I think I still have 2 sets.]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

As a former employee of a company that had a life time warranty on some products that were eventually out of production, the lawyers took the position that "Life time Warranty" is a subjective term. It isn't the life of the purchaser or even the life of a particular item within the group of product. "Life Time Warranty" can be determined by the estimated life of a product and can be determined by the manufacturer. 

Now sure, some companies will warrant an item literally for ever, but many limit the life expectancy of a product and that may be when the spare parts for that item runs out. So, a 10 year old item would have a longer warranty than the last item shipped from the manufacturer. 

Which brings up another point. Someone on here was looking to buy an old new stock Aristo Craft Pacific. It had been on the shelf at a hobby shop for years. Should Aristo Craft warrant any problems with this item? Many manufacturers would not. Aristo most likely has no parts to fix this item. And replacing the loco with a newer updated more expensive loco would cost the manufacturer. So should they really be expected to eat the expense.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 24 Aug 2013 08:17 AM 
Cliffy - I think you should have removed everything non-standard. 

I really struggled with that. The ($60) NCE board I just installed on it still allows the loco to run on 12VDC. So if they wanted to test, I wasn't sure about sending in a completely non-wired item. On the other hand, like you say, they might replace outright -- which they make clear, via an "I have agreed" check box, that they have every right to do. On the other-other hand, if they want to ship me back a new $350 item and I lose the board, I suppose I've had worse deals...









(That's my way of agreeing with you Pete, I'm trying to rationalize my mistake...







) 

===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 24 Aug 2013 08:17 AM 
I'm fairly sure any warranty died once the original owner sold it. They may ask for proof of purchase from an authorized dealer. 
I don't think so. My reading said the warranty lasted as long as the product was in one piece, so it doesn't matter where it came from of how many owners it had. And, as Cliffy hasn't had any push-back (yet) it seems to be working.
To quote Bachmann's site:

Warranty Information
Bachmann's Lifetime Limited Warranty covers motorized units only. Under the warranty, Bachmann can decide whether to repair or replace an item at their discretion.
Items less than a year old are fully covered and will be serviced or replaced at no charge when accompanied with warranty card or proof of purchase.
For items more than one year old, there is a nominal service charge for repair or replacement...


According to this, the proof / warranty card requirement applies to new items to be covered for free. With everything else, there's the repair/replace pricing chart, which seems to have no limitation. I truly expected some exclusions ("Are you the original owner? Do you have a receipt?") during the request for repair process, or at least a review. None of that. The last thing I expected was a practically automatic Return Authorization immediately emailed back; and I just followed the instructions. 

As you point out Pete, I've not "had any push-back (yet)." So we'll see; but so far, it's seeming like an extremely generous deal. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By rlvette on 24 Aug 2013 08:58 AM 
...an old new stock Aristo Craft Pacific. It had been on the shelf at a hobby shop for years. Should Aristo Craft warrant any problems with this item? Many manufacturers would not. Aristo most likely has no parts to fix this item. And replacing the loco with a newer updated more expensive loco would cost the manufacturer. So should they really be expected to eat the expense. I'm sure it's a really tough call these days. To sell something, the manufacturer has to have some reasonable warranty. Where that "reasonable" line should fall, in an industry so in flux, seems to me a frightening decision to have to make, if I were concerned about near-term inventory, spare parts, etc.

I guess that's why I'm so surprised at this Bachmann warranty, Randy. It sounds like you'd agree. I mean, I'm thinking about going over all my motorized units, to see if one or more could benefit from a $55 or $75 (Spectrum) overhaul. 'Cause the opportunity might not be around forever. 

Of course, the caveat I've been saying: let's see how this one goes. 

====>Cliffy


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Used to be unlimited free forever. I remember when it changed and why. 
Morons were buying boxes of destroyed Half 0 stuff at garage sales for five bucks and returning the stuff for new. 
The warranty changed to new purchasers only, there was a fee after a year, you had to have a receipt, and all evilbait sales were fully excluded. 
It keeps changing....and you never know until you actually get a new unit what it cost you. 
TOC


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey TOC. Yeah, if people were doing that, it's no surprise that Bachmann would clip the "unlimited free" warranty. 

I'm pleased though that any fixed-price lifetime warranty survives, especially in view of present ownership, as you've described. 

I'll post on what happens. Might be a couple months. Again, we'll see how it goes. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Back to "Cliffy's" other statement about gear boxes, there is a gentleman, Barry Olsen, in Phoenix who has a machine shop and rebuilds Bachman engines. Actually, I believe that it would be more accurate to say that he removes and replaces the Bachmann drive train with a more precision and well designed gear/motor box. It isn't cheap, but it is excellent. Several members on My Large Scale have had their favorite Bachmanns retro-fitted. I'm taking Barry my "Annie" this fall and let him do his magic...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Barry, as in Barry's Big Trains? I thought someone mentioned he was retiring, but maybe I'm getting my stories mixed up.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 28 Aug 2013 07:29 AM 
Back to "Cliffy's" other statement about gear boxes, there is a gentleman, Barry Olsen, in Phoenix who has a machine shop and rebuilds Bachman engines. Actually, I believe that it would be more accurate to say that he removes and replaces the Bachmann drive train with a more precision and well designed gear/motor box. It isn't cheap, but it is excellent. Several members on My Large Scale have had their favorite Bachmanns retro-fitted. I'm taking Barry my "Annie" this fall and let him do his magic... Have to agree wholeheartedly! My Connie drive from Barry was $200 plus $10 for shipping from Phoenix to Burbank, CA., back in 2010. This engine is now bullet-proof! It will still be running when my grandchildren are my age.









Russell Rutalj (member of MLS) just purchased a Connie from Todd Brody. Ordered a new drive from Barry. Jonathan Bliese now has the Connie AND the drive to do the install (lots of other "goodies" going in as well). Russ never took this engine out of the box......just did "the deed" to avoid the typical Bachmann gear problems!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 28 Aug 2013 01:29 PM 
Barry, as in Barry's Big Trains? I thought someone mentioned he was retiring, but maybe I'm getting my stories mixed up. No retirement......just a little slower pace. He is still delivering on time and the same quality work.









The large scale world would not "let" him retire!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff:


Barry has cut back, he is no longer advertizing, but is accepting engines for retrofitting. I agree with Gary, I took my Connie out to Arizona the winter of 2011 and had him do his magic while we were out in the Phoenix area. His work is excellent and the warranty is good as long as he is alive and able to work on them. I have not heard of anyone needing warranty work though. I know he has upgrades for the Annie (4-6-0) and the Connie (2-8-0). I don't know for sure if he has an upgrade for the mogul or not. I vaguely remember a recent post from him saying that he didn't. You might check some other recent threads on Bachmann repairs.

Chuck

P.S. I found a comment by Kevin (East Broad Top) saying, "Alas, Barry does not have a replacement gearbox for the 4-4-0/2-6-0. I wish he did."

Full thread with Kevin's post


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

All solid testimonials guys. 
For this particular mogul (which has seen better days), Barry's upgrade would be kinda overkill. But I could see doing that investment on a nice Spectrum 4-4-0 or 2-6-0. 
Thanks!


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Cliffy, 

No, I don't have a replacement drive, but I might have the actual gear box for that loco, failing that how many teeth on the "double gears" (we call it a cluster gear). To determine if I have the right gear box, how many teeth on the axle gear. If it is the same as the Porter, then we have a lot of gearboxes to supply you. 

Barry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By BarrysBigTrains on 28 Aug 2013 06:06 PM 
Cliffy, 

No, I don't have a replacement drive, but I might have the actual gear box for that loco, failing that how many teeth on the "double gears" (we call it a cluster gear). To determine if I have the right gear box, how many teeth on the axle gear. If it is the same as the Porter, then we have a lot of gearboxes to supply you. 

Barry Hello Barry, thanks for the reply.

Because of some earlier posts in this thread, I went ahead and shipped the thing to Bachmann for repair. I don't know if they'll do it or not; but if the latter, I'll definitely count the teeth and get back with you. 

Thanks again,
Cliff


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I remember buying these new for $60. I still have a few unopened. Those good old, bargain 'Sell out' days are gone! 

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

The loco, or the gear box?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Cliffy, the locos, St Aubin's and Trainworld. CLOSEOUT! BLOWOUT! I still have some old flyers. I doubt we will ever see those 'over stocked' G scale days again.
Actually they may have been $75 and the 45 ton center cab was $60. At those prices I stocked up for the long winter. 
Some of Bachmann's newer releases may have sound, DCC ready and metal gears but their prices are going skyward. 


Not sure what Bachmann will do about your loco. If they don't have parts, they don't have parts. You may get a whole new one back but you may also lose your decoder.







Time will tell. Fingers crossed. 

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Howdy all,


A bit of recap. Exactly a week ago (Aug 24), I posted about taking the plunge: sending the mogul in, with a check for $55. I didn't include the tender, because I mainly needed the gearbox, and it ran fine w/o the tender. For the sake of testing, I left in the DCC board. 

I figured it would take a few weeks to hear about it, and have been keeping my expectations in check.

So, imagine my surprise when yesterday afternoon (Aug 30), Fedex dropped off a huge box from Bachmann. It had been re-taped, so I was afraid they'd just returned my box in a bigger box, with a note saying "sorry." But when I opened the top, there was my DCC card, and harness, nicely clipped and wrapped. 

Beneath the top layer of cardboard was...










Wow... in six days, no questions, no extra charge, new loco. True, I'm only a 2-hour drive from Philly, but still, that's fast -- and generous. 

Bottom line: Bachmann indeed has a truly amazing repair/replace policy, and they sure came through. So thanks again Pete for pointing me in the right direction! 

Other than my first Big Hauler set, this is my first truly brand new loco, and she's a beaut, tons of detail for a non-Spectrum. Too nice for a cheap, non-sound decoder... so to get back to track debugging, maybe I'll rip open on old LGB, and install this one's board there...

===>Cliffy


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Winner! Looks like you got the last one too Cliffy.








Out they go. CLEARANCE! Just like the good ol days.









 Midwest Quarry & Mining Co. #3 -2-6-0 MogulModeled after a standard Baldwin steamer, these locomotives were used for a variety of applications throughout the first half of the 20th century....
$335.00

... more info










Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sold out... wow... thanks for pointing that out Andrew!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy,

The "gods of large scale" were truly watching over you! You have actually pulled off some kind of miracle here! Unheard of!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 31 Aug 2013 10:22 AM 
Cliffy,

The "gods of large scale" were truly watching over you! You have actually pulled off some kind of miracle here! Unheard of!








Thanks Gary! 
Last night, I kept interrupting our movie with "I can't believe they shipped that loco... I just can't believe they shipped that loco..." Now to hear it was the last one for a while, just wow...


----------

